# Gwinnet county Ga B/T 4 month old



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

German Shepherd Puppy at the County Shelter 
A volunteer just listed this baby girl on craigslist. Can anyone get this baby?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have to leave right now - could you also post in another thread - IF you have time - the male?
Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog

#23028

I sent the baby to Southern Cross but they are typically full too.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I have to leave right now - could you also post in another thread - IF you have time - the male?
> Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog
> 
> #23028
> ...


Of course!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anybody tried contacting the German Shepherd Dog Rescue Group of Georgia about these dogs?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Beau said:


> Has anybody tried contacting the German Shepherd Dog Rescue Group of Georgia about these dogs?


I'm trying to contact them now.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried Canine Pet Rescue?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Animal ID :23028, MALE, PEN 131 - GERMAN SHEPHERD*


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/180639-gwinnett-county-ga-23228-b-t-f-puppy.html


----------

